# Goofy pictures of your kitties!



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

Does anyone have any wierd/goofy pictures of your kitties?

Here are mine of Mickey, I don't have any of Jasmine because she thinks she is to precious to be silly :roll: 

I think Mickey was in the middle of a meow in this picture, but he looks like he has been eating a little to much cat nip.









And Mickey smelling food!









Lets see yours!


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

this was posted up before. This is "DJ Max" from my avatar. My brother snapped the pictured and sent it to me while I was at work. It definately brightened up my day =)


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Classic Psi


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Omg that Psi picture cracks me up....

Here are my 2 kitties after they took a shower, prancing around on light feet :lol:


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

Bug







[/img]

Bug & Wuzzy







[/img]

Ditty







[/img]

Super Ditty alls she needs is a cape  







[/img]

The goofy "whats that puffy cheek face" :lol: 







[/img]


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

This should have a poll on who has the cutest goofy pics! hehe.. I personally like that sleeping kitty on the disney dvd/vhs box


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

badet said:


> This should have a poll on who has the cutest goofy pics! hehe.. I personally like that sleeping kitty on the disney dvd/vhs box


me too, that is soo funny!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Mr Skimbleshanks has been the family clown for as long as he has lived here.....

Hmmmm.........e=mc_2_










He has always been more than willing to help around the house......










Skimbleshanks the Hobo and Mischief Mistoffoless have always been buddies....


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

"But mom I told Mittens it was my turn 
to lay in the sink and he wouldnt get out.
So I layed on him. Make him move, please mom!"


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

aww.. the kitties in the sink are SO CUTE !

The rest are adorable too! 

i'll have to search for some goofy pics of my sugar pie


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

I'll just hide in here, no one will ever find me !!



(click for larger image)


----------



## Nola (May 10, 2005)

Beaux fighting off mice in his sleep










Loki, guardian of the Xbox.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Allyally this is toooo funny.. great photo!


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Can I help you?-Suzi


http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500/4841495243-R1-15-17A-med.jpg[/img 

Help!-Tabitha


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Can I help you?-Suzi











Help!-Tabitha


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Is this the picture you're trying to get?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That Skimbleshanks picture is priceless, I love it and the glossy eyes too! 

Here are Sugar and Twinkie when Sugar had big ears and Twinkie had ****** eyes hehe :lol:


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

kitkat said:


> That Skimbleshanks picture is priceless, I love it and the glossy eyes too!


Why thank you Kitkat and FrufflesTheSuperCat. I have been accused of "enhancing" that picture, that just is just the look that Skimbleshanks had on his face the instant I took the picture. Here is the original that the pic came from.....

Skimble was on the tier below Peanut Butterum, looking up with that sneaky sideways glance.....












......then, he jumped up and grabbed Peanut's tail....and it was ON!!!!


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

That's too cute!


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

> That's too cute!





> Allyally this is toooo funny.. great photo!


Thanks Guys :lol: 

MikePageKY: I Love that photo! It's soo cute.. :catsm [/img]


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

MikePageKY: BTW.. i had bought one of those cat stands just like that one but i could not ever get it to stay  I still have it ... did you have problems installing it? My cat may be too big for it anyway @ 19.7 ( HE HAS SUCCESSFULLY LOST .3 POUNDS!! from 20.0 3 weeks ago)

Those stands may be too small for his big butt!


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

They are all so cute and funny


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

allyally said:


> MikePageKY: BTW.. i had bought one of those cat stands just like that one but i could not ever get it to stay  I still have it ... did you have problems installing it? My cat may be too big for it anyway @ 19.7 ( HE HAS SUCCESSFULLY LOST .3 POUNDS!! from 20.0 3 weeks ago)
> 
> Those stands may be too small for his big butt!


Actually, the first one of those I had stayed up for a day, then spent the next year in a closet in pieces. Then, I found these little goodies at Walmart for $1.37 a pkg......http://www.crsupport.us/items/Storage_and_Organization_805500.html

I just used the little included screw to attached the fully enclosed end to the ceiling, and inserted the springpole of the cat tree into it. If you ever need to move it, a tiny bit of spackle compound fills the screw hole quite nicely, you won't even know it's there unless you know exactly where to look. Since I figured this out, I've bought 2 more, and the kids love 'em.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

What is Beaver, a dog or a cat????


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

I think I'm gonna have to steal the black kitties that were posted in this thread


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Here the Professor is sneezing:










Eowyn ready for a nap:









I probably have more, but I've just not uploaded them.


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

They can be so funny sometimes, and yet so noble and craceful! 










Well this is not one of Hannibal´s brightest moments.


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

Great pictures everyone, we have got some crazy kitties on here!!! Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)




----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Hehe, these are all so funny!

My addition is Jazmine...we pop dried corn off the cobs for the "birdies" (squirrels) that come to our back door...and she was enjoying "helping"...









And Tinkerbell's favorite game...climbing in the couch when you're laying on it and grabbing you...lol...


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

And just found this one...Jazmine loves the heat from my keyboard, she always tries to lay on my computer...she's passed out in this pic.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

How about another. MJ my foster tuxy kitten.
Gotta love those eyes in that expression of 
inquiring amazement.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

yeah! catnip!


----------



## Good_Queen_Bess (Dec 16, 2005)

All these pics are just so cute........keep 'em coming!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

Ginger's not hard to please :lol: .










Dan


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Fantastic eyes ^









Lara loking not so bright (My fiance is NOT trying to make a bengalpancake)


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry I had a lot


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

(during chicken frenzy!)


----------



## Perdy_Pepa (Oct 9, 2005)

> Skimbleshanks the Hobo and Mischief Mistoffoless have always been buddies....


I love the musical CATS!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Cassie going cross-eyed 









Cassie likes to get under anything


----------



## senga (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's a pic of Toffee in an undiginfied position lol


----------

